# another swan video



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

here is a video of my nephew and son shooting there swans. two happy kids and one happy uncle and dad. sorry it not the best video it from my phone.

my nephews swan 



son


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cooler than the other side of the pillow!

.


----------



## mallardgoose (Oct 11, 2010)

Love the reaction from both of you, and the dog.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

Super cool! Great job guys!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Awesome! That is on my kids bucket list in the near future


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Awesome videos! Looks like whoever was filming the first one has the same waders as me too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Awesome videos! Looks like whoever was filming the first one has the same waders as me too.


that was me filming.

Thanks Guys.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Awesome! That is on my kids bucket list in the near future


get him put in why he young so he has a better chance of drawing.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> get him put in why he young so he has a better chance of drawing.


Their both girls


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Their both girls


ok get both of them little ladies in the draw. :mrgreen:


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the way you waited for it to decoy in and present a nice, close shot. Well played sir!
R


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> I love the way you waited for it to decoy in and present a nice, close shot. Well played sir!
> R


Thanks That how i hunt them man. love decoying swans and shooting them over the blocks with there feet down. but some time it dont all was play out that way. as you seen on the other video.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

One of my favorite hunts is swans over decoys! Nicely done!


----------

